# Post Your Rides!



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

this is my 1999 Honda civic all-motor. really just has looks right now but im planning to do a K20 motor swap for this summer when street racing kicks off


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

How old are you freak??? Nice civic, I have an 04 ex, no upgrades though besides stereo equipment. My parent would kill me lol.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

15







, my dad gave it as a " Your a Man now" gift and we tricked it out i have a permit so il drive it EVERYWHERE!. I street race sometimes


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

View attachment 199924


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

AKSkirmish said:


> View attachment 199924


nice AK , you gonna add anything spec wise or leave it stock?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

piranha-freak101 said:


> View attachment 199924


nice AK , you gonna add anything spec wise or leave it stock?
[/quote]

lol
I just a 30K (5year) full on rotiss. resto man.....it will stay 100% stock


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

piranha-freak101 said:


> 15
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. When do you get your license? speeding tickets in minnesota are huge, 125.00 is minimum. We used to live in ND and my sister goes to college there and she was 10 over and the ticket was 14.00!!! Its the insurance that kills though lol


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Dolphinswin said:


> View attachment 199924


nice AK , you gonna add anything spec wise or leave it stock?
[/quote]

lol
I just a 30K (5year) full on rotiss. resto man.....it will stay 100% stock








[/quote]

sounds good


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

TT I6 09 335xi


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

Freak good luck with racing scene loooool

I got caught racing twice , have 3 speeding tickens ( 1 is tripple rest are double over limit) 
18 months revoked license + 18 months before to make new one , paid over $5k for tickets and still have 4 months left .......
Aint worth it trust me !!!!


----------



## Vince302 (Sep 8, 2008)

Cool ! I think their is another old thread about cars but anyway here is mine ...

5.0 Vortech supercharged

on the dyno it made 449rwhp 435rwtq with new pulley and methanol using an SCT chip with 2 different tune

made only one run on the 1/4 before the transmission broke , made 1.80 60ft [email protected]


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

I feel you man i race here and their, im always chillen at the hangout until someone says they want a piece of HONDA POWER!!

Pictures looking good guys keep em coming!


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

piranha-freak101 said:


> I feel you man i race here and their, im always chillen at the hangout until someone says they want a piece of *HONDA POWER!*!
> 
> Pictures looking good guys keep em coming!


is there any? looooool


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

wizardslovak said:


> I feel you man i race here and their, im always chillen at the hangout until someone says they want a piece of *HONDA POWER!*!
> 
> Pictures looking good guys keep em coming!


is there any? looooool
[/quote]
Like i said i let the civic do the talking


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

yea sure , seen many of them got beaten up !

Once i get evo done , ill come race you


----------



## scrofano1 (Jan 26, 2007)

95' Jetta VR6

Picked this up before winter. Not a spec of rust. Going in this week for a full rebuild.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Vince302 said:


> Cool ! I think their is another old thread about cars but anyway here is mine ...
> 
> 5.0 Vortech supercharged
> 
> ...


Very sick ride man!!


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

wizardslovak said:


> yea sure , seen many of them got beaten up !
> 
> Once i get evo done , ill come race you


Sniff sniff any one else smell cockyness lol, im sure youv seen civics fail but this civic was built rite like many


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

piranha-freak101 said:


> yea sure , seen many of them got beaten up !
> 
> Once i get evo done , ill come race you


Sniff sniff any one else smell cockyness lol, im sure youv seen civics fail but this civic was built rite like many








[/quote]

Sure like any "others "i seen 
but well dont want to start any argument ,, nice car tho


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

I dont know much about racing but from what i hear civics aren't made to race. I used to live in Minot, ND and go down there a few times and year, you can get a race pretty much anytime after 9pm. You just drive up and down broadway and theres a ton of cars itching to race people. There isnt much to do around there so all the guys park there fast cars and chill in the taco bell parking lot lmao. but they have mitsubishis and subarus. I guess i just dont like civics, probably cuz people give me sh*t about them since there "rice burners".


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

This was my 94 Turbo Civic with a D16z6 swap but I sold it last summer when I found out I was having my 3rd kid. Plan on building another one here in the future. This pic was when it was up for sale.
But now I have a 98 Regal GS Super charged all stock.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

wizardslovak said:


> yea sure , seen many of them got beaten up !
> 
> Once i get evo done , ill come race you


Sniff sniff any one else smell cockyness lol, im sure youv seen civics fail but this civic was built rite like many








[/quote]

Sure like any "others "i seen 
but well dont want to start any argument ,, nice car tho
[/quote]
Thanks, believe me youd loose the argument IDC what anyone says bout hondas i know tha facts. IF YOU DONT BUILD THEM YoU DONT KNOW SH!T BOUT EM


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

THE BLACK PIRANHA said:


> This was my 94 Turbo Civic with a D16z6 swap but I sold it last summer when I found out I was having my 3rd kid. Plan on building another one here in the future. This pic was when it was up for sale.
> But now I have a 98 Regal GS Super charged all stock.
> 
> View attachment 199930


There we go looks great TBP how was she runnin with the swap turbo motor


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

piranha-freak101 said:


> yea sure , seen many of them got beaten up !
> 
> Once i get evo done , ill come race you


Sniff sniff any one else smell cockyness lol, im sure youv seen civics fail but this civic was built rite like many








[/quote]

Sure like any "others "i seen 
but well dont want to start any argument ,, nice car tho
[/quote]
Thanks, believe me youd loose the argument IDC what anyone says bout hondas i know tha facts. IF YOU DONT BUILD THEM YoU DONT KNOW SH!T BOUT EM








[/quote]
well many people i know built civics , but after they finished one they went to nissans as they were never enough safisfied with civic performance








in my racing days i used to beat shitload of rice burners .....


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

my new car, its an 04 audi a4 ultrasport.
i got it stock, so far its been lowered it on eibach springs, rims and tires, smoked tail lights, painted the grill black(used plasti dip), cupra front lip, and got the windows tinted.
i dont want to mess with the engine because im planning on getting an old b5 s4 and hooking it up motor wise. i do want to get coilovers and rims with a more aggressive fitment in the future.


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

nice sapir , stick?


----------



## cduuuub (Oct 19, 2010)

02 5/6 drop

motors tore our for a 6.o ls swap this summer..















nice notch vince!

Jeep has a 2" suspension drop as well. it really dosen't do the s10 justice.


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

tiptronic, thats why im not investing in the motor. im hopeing in the next year i will have the b5 s4, looking to get around 350-400 hp.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

piranha-freak101 said:


> This was my 94 Turbo Civic with a D16z6 swap but I sold it last summer when I found out I was having my 3rd kid. Plan on building another one here in the future. This pic was when it was up for sale.
> But now I have a 98 Regal GS Super charged all stock.
> 
> View attachment 199930


There we go looks great TBP how was she runnin with the swap turbo motor
[/quote]

It ran great with the T3/T4 and the motor swap. Wish I would have put it on the Dyno before I sold it.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

THE BLACK PIRANHA said:


> my new car, its an 04 audi a4 ultrasport.
> i got it stock, so far its been lowered it on eibach springs, rims and tires, smoked tail lights, painted the grill black(used plasti dip), cupra front lip, and got the windows tinted.
> i dont want to mess with the engine because im planning on getting an old b5 s4 and hooking it up motor wise. i do want to get coilovers and rims with a more aggressive fitment in the future.


Very nice ride sapir!!!! Keep em coming guys


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

One of a few.


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

^^^ those rims are class








hre right?


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> One of a few.
> 
> View attachment 199935
> 
> View attachment 199936


raced one of those awhile back, bastard won by a car length


----------



## Vince302 (Sep 8, 2008)

thanks guys !

that zr1 is sick !!


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Ram 1500 Big Horn Edition

View attachment 199944


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

1996 Buick Riviera 3800 SC


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

piranha-freak101 said:


> One of a few.
> 
> View attachment 199935
> 
> View attachment 199936


raced one of those awhile back, bastard won by a car length
[/quote]
If you only lost to a zr1 by a car length while driving a basically stock civic, I would have to question reality.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

my jag. picked it up last year. would like to get an jag xf in the future


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

gvrayman said:


> One of a few.
> 
> View attachment 199935
> 
> View attachment 199936


raced one of those awhile back, bastard won by a car length
[/quote]
If you only lost to a zr1 by a car length while driving a basically stock civic, I would have to question reality.









[/quote]
Well i have abuilt head and stage 3 skunk2 cam gears, cool air intake, hytech bisimotto header, 
MagnaFlow full catback. So really its not necesarily "stock" it just has more exterior and interior then performance. Deffinately not slow, oh and i have a chipped Hondata performance ecu


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

sapir said:


> tiptronic, thats why im not investing in the motor. im hopeing in the next year i will have the b5 s4, looking to get around 350-400 hp.


Avoid the b5 S4 like aids.

Its a fun car to drive, when its not in the shop. I had a low miles one, completely stock and never raced it. Still fell apart. Add in the amount of labor it takes to work on the cars cause everything is packed in tight and odd way, want to replace the turbos and go with RS4 turbos, need to remove front bumper, engine, everything. The TT V-6 is nice but with everything that goes wrong with it, not worth it. I probably spent more on repair bills than I did paying for the car. Trust me from experience.

I would have sold you mine with less than 80,000 miles for 6 grand. sh*t probably would have given it to you for free and said "have fun".


----------



## scrofano1 (Jan 26, 2007)

piranha-freak101 said:


> One of a few.
> 
> View attachment 199935
> 
> View attachment 199936


raced one of those awhile back, bastard won by a car length
[/quote]
If you only lost to a zr1 by a car length while driving a basically stock civic, I would have to question reality.









[/quote]
Well i have abuilt head and stage 3 skunk2 cam gears, cool air intake, hytech bisimotto header, 
MagnaFlow full catback. So really its not necesarily "stock" it just has more exterior and interior then performance. Deffinately not slow, oh and i have a chipped Hondata performance ecu
[/quote]

there is no chance, maybe it was a c06 that whipped you by a car length, the ZR1 could have smoked u in reverse. I like your car alot though so dont think im hating, just sayin...


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

piranha-freak101 said:


> One of a few.
> 
> View attachment 199935
> 
> View attachment 199936


raced one of those awhile back, bastard won by a car length
[/quote]
If you only lost to a zr1 by a car length while driving a basically stock civic, I would have to question reality.









[/quote]
Well i have abuilt head and stage 3 skunk2 cam gears, cool air intake, hytech bisimotto header, 
MagnaFlow full catback. So really its not necesarily "stock" it just has more exterior and interior then performance. Deffinately not slow, oh and i have a chipped Hondata performance ecu
[/quote]
This should end well.


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

One of my rides.


----------



## cduuuub (Oct 19, 2010)

piranha-freak101 said:


> One of a few.
> 
> View attachment 199935
> 
> View attachment 199936


raced one of those awhile back, bastard won by a car length
[/quote]
If you only lost to a zr1 by a car length while driving a basically stock civic, I would have to question reality.









[/quote]
Well i have abuilt head and stage 3 skunk2 cam gears, cool air intake, hytech bisimotto header, 
MagnaFlow full catback. So really its not necesarily "stock" it just has more exterior and interior then performance. Deffinately not slow, oh and i have a chipped Hondata performance ecu
[/quote]

didnt happen. I raced a z06 in a highly modded evo and that thing walked the evo. and i know an evo would walk a civic. didnt happen by a single car length anyway.


----------



## Vince302 (Sep 8, 2008)

scrofano1 said:


> One of a few.
> 
> View attachment 199935
> 
> View attachment 199936


raced one of those awhile back, bastard won by a car length
[/quote]
If you only lost to a zr1 by a car length while driving a basically stock civic, I would have to question reality.









[/quote]
Well i have abuilt head and stage 3 skunk2 cam gears, cool air intake, hytech bisimotto header, 
MagnaFlow full catback. So really its not necesarily "stock" it just has more exterior and interior then performance. Deffinately not slow, oh and i have a chipped Hondata performance ecu
[/quote]

there is no chance, maybe it was a c06 that whipped you by a car length, the ZR1 could have smoked u in reverse. I like your car alot though so dont think im hating, just sayin...
[/quote]
+1

unless your car is 1 km long that was not a zr1 ,your car would do about 90 to 100 mph in the 1/4... a zr1 is in the 130++mph! its faster than me ! don't hating just sayin like he said ...

I have lots of friend with built honda , to make them fast you have to find the shortest transmission and remove lots of weigh, i drove lots of my friend h22a civic and its fun as hell , with a stock h22a its can run low 13s @ about 100-105 mph !

here is my friend k20k24 hatch civic , it has 230whp and run 12.5 @108 mph with slick


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

b_ack51 said:


> tiptronic, thats why im not investing in the motor. im hopeing in the next year i will have the b5 s4, looking to get around 350-400 hp.


Avoid the b5 S4 like aids.

Its a fun car to drive, when its not in the shop. I had a low miles one, completely stock and never raced it. Still fell apart. Add in the amount of labor it takes to work on the cars cause everything is packed in tight and odd way, want to replace the turbos and go with RS4 turbos, need to remove front bumper, engine, everything. The TT V-6 is nice but with everything that goes wrong with it, not worth it. I probably spent more on repair bills than I did paying for the car. Trust me from experience.

I would have sold you mine with less than 80,000 miles for 6 grand. sh*t probably would have given it to you for free and said "have fun".
[/quote]
damn b_ack it was that bad? thanks for letting me know i will scratch it from the list. im looking for a fast, fun older euro car. i was also thinking about an old vw with a swap, sometihng like in the picture (not my car obviously). how are you liking the bmw?


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

sapir said:


> tiptronic, thats why im not investing in the motor. im hopeing in the next year i will have the b5 s4, looking to get around 350-400 hp.


Avoid the b5 S4 like aids.

Its a fun car to drive, when its not in the shop. I had a low miles one, completely stock and never raced it. Still fell apart. Add in the amount of labor it takes to work on the cars cause everything is packed in tight and odd way, want to replace the turbos and go with RS4 turbos, need to remove front bumper, engine, everything. The TT V-6 is nice but with everything that goes wrong with it, not worth it. I probably spent more on repair bills than I did paying for the car. Trust me from experience.

I would have sold you mine with less than 80,000 miles for 6 grand. sh*t probably would have given it to you for free and said "have fun".
[/quote]
damn b_ack it was that bad? thanks for letting me know i will scratch it from the list. im looking for a fast, fun older euro car. i was also thinking about an old vw with a swap, sometihng like in the picture (not my car obviously). how are you liking the bmw?








[/quote]

Loving the bmw compared to the audi but it really isn't fair to compare. One is about 11 years old, one is about 1.5 years old. BMW has a nice built N54 engine while the audi is prone to problems around the car. BMW has the high pressure fuel pump but its covered to over 100,000 miles.

I know now, the 335i is a good comparsion to the S4 and the S4 with the V8 would be great, but the headaches the car gave me just wasn't worth it. Read up on the car, audizine and audiworld. Those guys will tell you everything and even help you learn how to work on your car, I just don't have the time nor experience to work on the car myself.


----------



## Corner (Feb 27, 2007)

My 2001 Chrysler Neon R/T


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

scrofano1 said:


> One of a few.
> 
> View attachment 199935
> 
> View attachment 199936


raced one of those awhile back, bastard won by a car length
[/quote]
If you only lost to a zr1 by a car length while driving a basically stock civic, I would have to question reality.









[/quote]
Well i have abuilt head and stage 3 skunk2 cam gears, cool air intake, hytech bisimotto header, 
MagnaFlow full catback. So really its not necesarily "stock" it just has more exterior and interior then performance. Deffinately not slow, oh and i have a chipped Hondata performance ecu
[/quote]

there is no chance, maybe it was a c06 that whipped you by a car length, the ZR1 could have smoked u in reverse. I like your car alot though so dont think im hating, just sayin...
[/quote]

all i know is that it was a performance corvette,


----------



## cduuuub (Oct 19, 2010)

not in a n/a civic.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

[
raced one of those awhile back, bastard won by a car length
[/quote]
If you only lost to a zr1 by a car length while driving a basically stock civic, I would have to question reality.









[/quote]
Well i have abuilt head and stage 3 skunk2 cam gears, cool air intake, hytech bisimotto header, 
MagnaFlow full catback. So really its not necesarily "stock" it just has more exterior and interior then performance. Deffinately not slow, oh and i have a chipped Hondata performance ecu
[/quote]

there is no chance, maybe it was a c06 that whipped you by a car length, the ZR1 could have smoked u in reverse. I like your car alot though so dont think im hating, just sayin...
[/quote]
+1

unless your car is 1 km long that was not a zr1 ,your car would do about 90 to 100 mph in the 1/4... a zr1 is in the 130++mph! its faster than me ! don't hating just sayin like he said ...

I have lots of friend with built honda , to make them fast you have to find the shortest transmission and remove lots of weigh, i drove lots of my friend h22a civic and its fun as hell , with a stock h22a its can run low 13s @ about 100-105 mph !

here is my friend k20k24 hatch civic , it has 230whp and run 12.5 @108 mph with slick

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=wl9HDVEmZfk
[/quote]






















this civics on point, you have any pics of it, i had a buddy of mine who had a hatch with k20 swap aswell he was running low 12's at the 1/4 mile track


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

I don't drive our C6 ZR1 much but I do feel the need to let you know my wifes 92 C4 ZR1 with it's LT-4(four cam Lotus motor contracted by GM) would WORK your civic, with that being said most Honda's are just that a starting point for the racing community with the exception of the NSX.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> I don't drive our C6 ZR1 much but I do feel the need to let you know my wifes 92 C4 ZR1 with it's LT-4(four cam Lotus motor contracted by GM) would WORK your civic, with that being said most Honda's are just that a starting point for the racing community with the exception of the NSX.


Ughh i give up, im tired of people talking smack bout hondas when they dont know sh!t bout em! Thats it ima buy mee a toyota supra and start shuting everyone up

Got to youtube and type in honda civic vs dodge viper. Civic smokes his ass, also look up single cam street legal running 10 sec


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> I don't drive our C6 ZR1 much but I do feel the need to let you know my wifes 92 C4 ZR1 with it's LT-4(four cam Lotus motor contracted by GM) would WORK your civic, with that being said most Honda's are just that a starting point for the racing community with the exception of the NSX.


Ughh i give up, im tired of people talking smack bout hondas when they dont know sh!t bout em! Thats it ima buy mee a toyota super and start shuting everyone up

Got to youtube and type in honda civic vs dodge viper. Civic smokes his ass, also look up single cam street legal running 10 sec
[/quote]
I think 06 C6 HAS an integra he races/did road race.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

94NDTA said:


> I don't drive our C6 ZR1 much but I do feel the need to let you know my wifes 92 C4 ZR1 with it's LT-4(four cam Lotus motor contracted by GM) would WORK your civic, with that being said most Honda's are just that a starting point for the racing community with the exception of the NSX.


Ughh i give up, im tired of people talking smack bout hondas when they dont know sh!t bout em! Thats it ima buy mee a toyota super and start shuting everyone up

Got to youtube and type in honda civic vs dodge viper. Civic smokes his ass, also look up single cam street legal running 10 sec
[/quote]
I think 06 C6 HAS an integra he races/did road race.
[/quote]
hahha


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

piranha-freak101 said:


> I don't drive our C6 ZR1 much but I do feel the need to let you know my wifes 92 C4 ZR1 with it's LT-4(four cam Lotus motor contracted by GM) would WORK your civic, with that being said most Honda's are just that a starting point for the racing community with the exception of the NSX.


Ughh i give up, im tired of people talking smack bout hondas when they dont know sh!t bout em! Thats it ima buy mee a toyota supra and start shuting everyone up

Got to youtube and type in honda civic vs dodge viper. Civic smokes his ass, also look up single cam street legal running 10 sec
[/quote]
Now I'm not trying to throw gas on the fire here, but hold on buddy...you aren't even old enough to have a license and think you know more than people twice your age, who have more experience in this area..

I'm sure there is a video on youtube of very well built Civic "smoking" a viper, no one's denying that they can be quick, there's just a mentality that comes along with a lot of civic owners that their car is fast as sh*t, when all they put on was a CAI, a "fart can" and a carbon fiber shift knob... All that just kills the car for me..

It's just not music to my ears like a throaty v8 exhaust note.

Also "street racing" will either get you jail time or killed...keep the racing on the track. This is not need for speed.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

ma jeep


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

07 Lincoln Mark LT. I like pickups with a bit of country bling. I pull wagons! love ya Cueball!

1964 3020 in diesel. 60hp of pure John Deere experience.

I had a 97 Waldoch 350, 9" of lift ish, 37s, lockers, chipped, new injectors, and pumps. The old timers on this forum saw pics of it.

95 jeep grand cherokee, locked, lifted 3inches, 5.2, and I was mean to it.

85 cj7 couple inches of lift before i owned it and 35s and locked. Edit: sry mixed this up with my old blazer. the cj only ever had 33s and 31s on it.

and my first car was a 98 mustang, in white, manual, and a coupe.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

gvrayman said:


> 07 Lincoln Mark LT. I like pickups with a bit of country bling. I pull wagons! love ya Cueball!
> 
> 1964 3020 in diesel. 60hp of pure John Deere experience.
> 
> ...


looks cool man


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Arrogance and ignorance. Ahh, to be 15 again.


----------



## Vince302 (Sep 8, 2008)

Hahah that normal ...
Not bashing you , we share 2 same passion , piranhas and fast cars!!! BUT trust me when I was 15 i was stupid , i was driving a 91 civic and do burnout everywhere , this was fun and the perfect car to learn .

Now I'm 27 btw its my birdday today







and driving my 11 second stang at 15 would sure result in a crash 150 meter after starting 100% garanty lol , C6 06 LS2 car is sure faster , and we all know that , yes you could built a civic to beat a viper or a corvette ,with money you can make all car fast !

beat a viper on the street on street tire from a dead stop is hard! i can't even do it in my 450whp car ! i raced a 200? gts viper last summer on the roll at about 60 and it was close !! from a dig its simply useless since a have to pedal the car to about 60mph before getting some traction and a civic that have the potential to beat a viper would have traction problem 2 time worst than me !!! i viper and zr1 is fast from the factory !!

on internet their are some fast civic , in my aera their are anywhere in the 14 to low 12 second yes their are some stripped one that run 11 but their are rare , where lots of my friend rear wheel drive car are in the 11 and 10 second range!

imo a honda is easy to built to run low 13 to low 12 with simple all motor swap but after that you will need a gt35 and lots of part to compete with the high hp rear wheel drive car !

still love them , i have lots of good memories in my friend 92 hatch h22a swap with its low 13 second timeslip and 150-160mph top speed!!

the k20 civic , sorry i don't have other pic than that 









my old civic with si motor , monster tach and shift light and rear seat delete lol i miss this good old time !


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Vince302 said:


> Hahah that normal ...
> Not bashing you , we share 2 same passion , piranhas and fast cars!!! BUT trust me when I was 15 i was stupid , i was driving a 91 civic and do burnout everywhere , this was fun and the perfect car to learn .
> 
> Now I'm 27 btw its my birdday today
> ...


looks good man, and now my car is no where near 11 seconds lol i cant handle that much power yet, my cars in the low 13 my dad drives it to cause im not old enough to drive at the track, its good to hear your expiriences vince you seem to know your stuff! ohh and happy birthday !
c'mon p-fury lets show some more cars!!


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

94NDTA I do still have my little low speed auto X beast 96 ITR thanks for remembering also thank you for your correction.









I was merely stating that there is a lot more to performance than acceleration and top speed...I put braking and suspension at the top of the list over 1/4 and top speed no point in going fast useless if you can stop/turn on a dime. As road course guy that started with Auto X in parking lots, over the years I moved on to traveling weekends in the spring, summer and fall to different road courses and open road rally events across the US.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> 94NDTA I do still have my little low speed auto X beast 96 ITR thanks for remembering also thank you for your correction.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow people got BALLS to drive that around!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Everybody in this thread has some lame ass rice rockets except for HM, bawb, back, and 06.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> 94NDTA I do still have my little low speed auto X beast 96 ITR thanks for remembering also thank you for your correction.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cAN SOMEONE PLEASE EXPLAIN HOW THIS IS actually catching on??? R these people retarded???


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Danny Tanner said:


> Everybody in this thread has some lame ass rice rockets except for HM, bawb, back, and 06.


no ones comparing









and welcome people who havent posted


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

I do it on 2 wheels


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

looks good fiveo


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

piranha-freak101 said:


> looks good fiveo


Thanks! I cant remember how to post pictures in here anymore! lol


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

Here's mine

2005 325i


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

fiveo93 said:


> Here's mine
> 
> 2005 325i


Looking good e46

Keep em comin p-fury, lets see what the mods are driving these days


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Danny Tanner said:


> Everybody in this thread has some lame ass rice rockets except for HM, bawb, back, and 06.


and sapir...his sh*t is clean


----------



## starbury (Jan 30, 2006)

my 96 ram


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

Danny Tanner said:


> Everybody in this thread has some lame ass rice rockets except for HM, bawb, back, and 06.


UMMM Jeep ???? no rice burner in my garage


----------



## cduuuub (Oct 19, 2010)

starbury said:


> View attachment 200012
> my 96 ram


pretty dope


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

cduuuub said:


> View attachment 200012
> my 96 ram


pretty dope
[/quote]
X2


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

quick little update with pics some are new add ons including the new HONDATA ECU i just got Enjoy! 
My honda run strolling with my civic


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

lol fart can makes it a rice burner x12 freak! But thats all right, I have a civic also. Take the thing off the top man, that defaces your sh*t! Get rid of a few stickers, and do something with the hood someday if you can, some type of design in lime green!!!!! But overall shes a nice car.


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

I actually like the look of roof racks on cars...nice ride pfreak!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

1999 Blue Bird Short Bus.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Xenon said:


> lol fart can makes it a rice burner x12 freak! But thats all right, I have a civic also. Take the thing off the top man, that defaces your sh*t! Get rid of a few stickers, and do something with the hood someday if you can, some type of design in lime green!!!!! But overall shes a nice car.


Thats not a fart can exhaust it made by MagnaFlow, im planning on a carbon fiber hood but since the cars black im afraid it wont be so noticable. Thanks guys!


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

He has a large family.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

e46markus said:


> I actually like the look of roof racks on cars...nice ride pfreak!


Thanks man preciate it!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I do. Its my tailgate vehicle.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Xenon said:


> I do. Its my tailgate vehicle.


Cool man!


----------



## Red-eye (Jun 20, 2007)

my G60 edition one 250 hp from a 1.8 supercharged engine
9 and 10 x 15 BBS rs 01 rims


----------



## chrscap (Feb 16, 2007)

*08 Dodge Charger*


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

My imported 97 STi Type RA


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Oh, I forgot to add my daily driver, my 02 WRX.


----------



## wpviper (Jun 25, 2007)

Plus a stock 08 C6


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

chrscap said:


> *08 Dodge Charger*
> 
> View attachment 200073


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Red-eye said:


> Oh, I forgot to add my daily driver, my 02 WRX.
























god im loving the 02 wrx man ill, some im guessing you build STI's huh.


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

300zx TT


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Inflade said:


> 300zx TT


Nice inflade!


----------



## AE Aquatics (Alex) (Jan 15, 2006)

My 2007 Volvo s60r. Last production year. 6spd so the wife can't drive it. Completely stock for now. Still under warranty.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Nice s60r. I think my friend/coworker has one pumping out over 400hp, 2005 though. I looked at one but wasn't sold on it.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

BMW 850


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

jesus, some nice rides on fury!

2009 Jeep Patriot FDI 5-speed. 
Slow as hell but gets me wherever I need to go.


----------

